# Minä tykkään sinusta / Minä pidän sinusta



## birgelette

What is the difference between "Minä tykkään sinusta" and "Minä pidän sinusta"?
I met a Finnish sailor and what he told me differs from what I read in dictionaries.


----------



## Hakro

"Minä pidän sinusta" is used in written language, "Minä tykkään sinusta" in spoken language. The meaning is the same.


----------



## birgelette

I found out that in reality it is not very likely that a Finn today would say: Minä pidän sinusta. If a young Finnish man were bold enough to express such feelings in words, he would be more likely to say something like: Mä tykkään susta. This brings us to the reality that every language has a range of dialects and registers.


----------



## thunderbirz

Tykkään sounds like something a teenager would say, I personally never use either.


----------



## Garraay

thunderbirz said:


> Tykkään sounds like something a teenager would say, I personally never use either.



I'm in my thirties but I often use _Mä tykkään susta_ when talking to my wife... I would never say to her _Mä pidän susta, _though I might use _pidän_ in other contexts like _Mä pidän opettamisesta_ "I like teaching."


----------

